# Scuba Anyone? Who goes diving on vacation?



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

I just completed confined pool dives toward my PADI OW dive certification. I’m hearing I should buy my own regulator and dive computer for when I travel. I think I’ve researched enough and have narrowed down my choices. I’m looking at the Aqualung Core (Closeout sale) and the Aqualung i450T Dive Computer. I’d love to hear from some Divers around here. Also, I’m also sort of nervous and having a lot to “Why the Heck am I doing this” moments. Any thoughts on the regulator and computer I mentioned? Any recommendations on how I can be less nervous?


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 2, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I just completed confined pool dives toward my PADI OW dive certification. I’m hearing I should buy my own regulator and dive computer for when I travel. I think I’ve researched enough and have narrowed down my choices. I’m looking at the Aqualung Core (Closeout sale) and the Aqualung i450T Dive Computer. I’d love to hear from some Divers around here. Also, I’m also sort of nervous and having a lot to “Why the Heck am I doing this” moments. Any thoughts on the regulator and computer I mentioned? Any recommendations on how I can be less nervous?


Yes we have been diving on vacation since 2009.  No, we do not own our own regulators.  We do not dive enough to justify the cost.  Regulators need to be serviced yearly no matter how much they are used.  Sometimes I wish we had our own BCD & Reg, just for the familiarity of owning.  But, can't justify the cost.  I won't dive in Wisconsin, so our equipment would only be used on vacation.  Since that's only once or twice a year it isn't worth it to us.  We did buy dive computers and are happy we did.  I have a Mares with one button.  My DH has a Diverite with multiple buttons.  I like the simplicity of one button.


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Yes we have been diving on vacation since 2009.  No, we do not own our own regulators.  We do not dive enough to justify the cost.  Regulators need to be serviced yearly no matter how much they are used.  Sometimes I wish we had our own BCD & Reg, just for the familiarity of owning.  But, can't justify the cost.  I won't dive in Wisconsin, so our equipment would only be used on vacation.  Since that's only once or twice a year it isn't worth it to us.  We did buy dive computers and are happy we did.  I have a Mares with one button.  My DH has a Diverite with multiple buttons.  I like the simplicity of one button.


Well considering I get anxiety and am claustrophobic I feel like I’d feel more comfortable with my own gear? I assume a good mid range regulator will make breathing a bit easier? If I hate diving I’ll put it on eBay and take my losses. If I love diving and go twice a year I’ll be happy with my own gear I think. I’m also someone who brings a nespresso machine with me on vacation, so I’m no stranger to packing gadgets haha.

Which mares do you have?


----------



## dmbrand (May 2, 2022)

We just returned from Grand Cayman, along with our friends. My husband and they dove 4 days of our week there, and have been diving for years. They all have their own regulators and dive computers because they are familiar with them, and that is the main reason for traveling with them. I will tell you that my husband gets stopped 90% of the time at TSA screening, because he puts them in a carry on; he never opts to put it in checked baggage.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 2, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Well considering I get anxiety and am claustrophobic I feel like I’d feel more comfortable with my own gear? I assume a good mid range regulator will make breathing a bit easier? If I hate diving I’ll put it on eBay and take my losses. If I love diving and go twice a year I’ll be happy with my own gear I think. I’m also someone who brings a nespresso machine with me on vacation, so I’m no stranger to packing gadgets haha.
> 
> Which mares do you have?


Not sure the model number.  It was purchased in 2009. 

 Looks like this.

I get claustrophobic doing swim throughs.  Plus I am always paranoid my tank is going to bang into something.  
I have found some regulators breathe easier than others, you'll have to try different brands.  I would like my own BCD just for the familiarity of dumping air, knowing where everything is connected etc.  Maybe someday when we win the lottery. 

I tend to pack almost everything but the kitchen sink.  I envy those that can travel with only carry-on luggage. I had a waffle maker shipped to me from Amazon when we were in Hawaii for 12 days.  (Left if for housekeeping staff.  Front desk was lobbying for it.)


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2022)

Depending on your vision a Vision corrected Mask can also be essential. Patti and I snorkel and having a good fitting, Vision Corrected Mask is essential. We Always put our Masks in our Carryon. I am PADI Open water Qualified but have not dove in years. It was hard enough to get Patti to snorkel. This is a woman that so hates water on her face she will not put her face into a shower head.


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Depending on your vision a Vision corrected Mask can also be essential. Patti and I snorkel and having a good fitting, Vision Corrected Mask is essential. We Always put our Masks in our Carryon. I am PADI Open water Qualified but have not dove in years. It was hard enough to get Patti to snorkel. This is a woman that so hates water on her face she will not put her face into a shower head.


I do many trips to the Caribbean solo and I’m going to the Bahamas in July. It would be nice to do a couple of morning dives. I think having my own hear may be worth it.


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Not sure the model number.  It was purchased in 2009. View attachment 53604 Looks like this.
> 
> I get claustrophobic doing swim throughs.  Plus I am always paranoid my tank is going to bang into something.
> I have found some regulators breathe easier than others, you'll have to try different brands.  I would like my own BCD just for the familiarity of dumping air, knowing where everything is connected etc.  Maybe someday when we win the lottery.
> ...


I now check my luggage for Caribbean trips, between my beach tent, grill, and cooking stuff, I have to check. I also carry on when i check so I won’t have an issue when it comes to adding dive equipment into the mix. I’ll just bring less clothes.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2022)

I have been certified since 1985.  I just did 15 dives last month in the Maldives.  I am at 398 lifetime dives.  

I usually bring my own regulator, mask snorkel and fins, but just get a BCD from where I am.  Too big to pack and carry.  It keeps my tank attached but does not keep me alive and breathing and in my mouth.   

I usually try to get a dive vacation in once a year, even it is only a few dives with Tradewinds while sailing.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2022)

@GregT


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have been certified since 1985.  I just did 15 dives last month in the Maldives.  I am at 398 lifetime dives.
> 
> I usually bring my own regulator, mask snorkel and fins, but just get a BCD from where I am.  Too big to pack and carry.  It keeps my tank attached but does not keep me alive and breathing and in my mouth.
> 
> I usually try to get a dive vacation in once a year, even it is only a few dives with Tradewinds while sailing.


I’m thinking a better than rental regulator that’s my own will give me more peace of mind. Plus the whole idea of breathing easier from a better reg than a rental is comforting. I’ve seen the lower end dive computers are around 199-250. I found a discontinued model for 399 which has a digital compass and the ability to connect to a transmitter. If in the future I find myself diving a bit, having my own reg with a transmitter is a nice option.

Can I ask, what do I do if I’m solo? Can I pay for a dive master to go with me? I’m going to:the Bahamas in July and my friends don’t dive so I’m going to be going solo. How does that work? I’m not sure I want to be trusting people I don’t know.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Can I ask, what do I do if I’m solo? Can I pay for a dive master to go with me? I’m going to:the Bahamas in July and my friends don’t dive so I’m going to be going solo. How does that work? I’m not sure I want to be trusting people I don’t know.



If you do a boat dive they will pair you up with someone, or at the very least with the dive master.  Almost all places have you go out with a dive master, unless you do your own shore dive.   I had a couple of dives in the Maldives where it was just me and the dive master, which is great.  I am good on air and we spend an 1:15 mins on one of the dives and still came back with over 1000 PSI.  Our max depth was 85 ft, but we both have computers, and spiraled our way up a pinnicle.  With a large group, your lucky if you get 45 mins. 

In some locations, with more "cattle boats", like Cozumel, with 25 divers on a boat, I avoid.  I have a local I know in Cozumel that takes a max of 6.  She was my intructor for my Advanced Open water in 1995, and if I am in Cozumel I dive with her, as she now owns her own boat and does small groups.  I avoid cattle boats and prefer smaller groups.  I had an issue once with an idiot in Cozumel, so I avoid those situations.


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> If you do a boat dive they will pair you up with someone, or at the very least with the dive master.  Almost all places have you go out with a dive master, unless you do your own shore dive.   I had a couple of dives in the Maldives where it was just me and the dive master, which is great.  I am good on air and we spend an 1:15 mins on one of the dives and still came back with over 1000 PSI.  Our max depth was 85 ft, but we both have computers, and spiraled our way up a pinnicle.  With a large group, your lucky if you get 45 mins.
> 
> In some locations, with more "cattle boats", like Cozumel, with 25 dives on a boat, I avoid.  I have a local I know in Cozumel that takes a max of 6.  She was my intructor for my Advanced Open water in 1995, and if I am in Cozumel I dive with her, as she now owns her own boat and does small groups.  I avoid cattle boats and prefer smaller groups.  I had an issue once with an idiot in Cozumel, so I avoid those situations.


See this is great, these are good questions for me to ask the dive operator as I’d prefer a smaller group. I don’t want to be overwhelmed with too many people. I saw in the Bahamas there is an option with Stuart coves to have a DM go down with me one on one for an additional charge. To me that would be money well spent. I would be able to set the parameters on my comfort level, I’d feel that I can signal up any time I wanted and I wouldn’t be ruining someone else’s dive.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 2, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Can I ask, what do I do if I’m solo? Can I pay for a dive master to go with me? I’m going to:the Bahamas in July and my friends don’t dive so I’m going to be going solo. How does that work? I’m not sure I want to be trusting people I don’t know.



My DH and I always dive together, but there have been occasions where I am unable to make the second dive(I'm very prone to seasickness)  He has always been paired up with the dive master when that happens.  We've also encountered solo divers and the dive master sticks with them.

Stuart Cove in the Bahamas is an awesome dive company.  In fact they were my first open ocean dive after getting OW certified.  I, of course, got really seasick and they refunded the remaining dives we had booked that day.  Being new I didn't realize how exhausting diving actually is and I personally won't book more than two dives in a day.  Our last dive with them was the afternoon shark dive for our 10th wedding anniversary!  Many dive boats allow non-divers to ride along as bubble watchers, you can look into that for your friends to tag along and get pics of you in your gear!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Being new I didn't realize how exhausting diving actually is and I personally won't book more than two dives in a day.



Compressed Air and I get tired too.  If you like diving, it is so worth it to get Nitrox certified.  Nitrox is a mixed gas and has a higher oxgyen count, usually 31 to 34% instead of compressed air which is 21% oxgyen.  You need a dive computer that accepts mixed gas diving, and most do.  I am nearing 60, out of shape and I just did 3 dives a day, for 4 consequtive days.  Was less tired than just 1 regular compress air tank would make me.


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> My DH and I always dive together, but there have been occasions where I am unable to make the second dive(I'm very prone to seasickness)  He has always been paired up with the dive master when that happens.  We've also encountered solo divers and the dive master sticks with them.
> 
> Stuart Cove in the Bahamas is an awesome dive company.  In fact they were my first open ocean dive after getting OW certified.  I, of course, got really seasick and they refunded the remaining dives we had booked that day.  Being new I didn't realize how exhausting diving actually is and I personally won't book more than two dives in a day.  Our last dive with them was the afternoon shark dive for our 10th wedding anniversary!  Many dive boats allow non-divers to ride along as bubble watchers, you can look into that for your friends to tag along and get pics of you in your gear!


That’s awesome, if everything goes according to plan, SC will be my first open ocean dive after being certified lol


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 2, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Compressed Air and I get tired too.  If you like diving, it is so worth it to get Nitrox certified.  Nitrox is a mixed gas and has a higher oxgyen count, usually 31 to 34% instead of compressed air which is 21% oxgyen.  You need a dive computer that accepts mixed gas diving, and most do.  I am nearing 60, out of shape and I just did 3 dives a day, for 4 consequtive days.  Was less tired than just 1 regular compress air tank would make me.



We did get Nitrox training/certified prior to the pandemic.  We haven't tried it, and I think I would have to brush up on everything I learned before trying it.  Your experience really intrigues me to check it out the next time we go.  12 dives in 3 days!!  Impressive.  My computer does have a nitrox setting.


----------



## TravelTime (May 2, 2022)

@CPNY I want to share some of my experiences as a diver. You are going to love life as a diver.

I was living on Manhattan for grad school and they offered a dive class in the pool. To get certified, they took us to Montauk, NY at the far end of the Hamptoms. It was beginning of September and I wore a full wetsuit and did not feel cold. Of course, there was nothing to see there. In 1990, I moved to California but I have never been diving in California because I would not dive anywhere cold again. I did not dive again until I went on a trip to Maui in approximately 1994 and did a couple of dives.

Then I moved to Miami for about 4 years from 1996 to 2000 and started diving regularly off the coast of Miami and the Ft Lauderdale area, Key Largo, Tavernier, Biscayne National Park, and all over the Caribbean on dive trips and liveabord trips. In this 4 year period, I must have gotten to at least 225 dives just in those 4 years.

It took me until about 50 dives to feel comfortable. I got to about 50 dives when I did a liveabord trip in the Southern Bahamas. I went by myself on that trip and they partnered you with someone and we also dove in small groups with a dive master. On that trip, they did a class on breathing and buoyancy. That cinched it and then I could control myself and really enjoy diving. I highly recommend a separate class on buoyancy. It was about a hour and they give you a card. 

I went on a trip to the Cayman Islands where the goal was to get certified as an advanced diver. I completed that comfortably and it gave me more confidence. After that, I got my rescue diver certification and that totally gave me confidence. You have to tow people in the water and it was very hard for me but I did it.

From Miami, I started doing many dive vacations. I met a friend who was my age in a diving club I joined in Miami and she became my buddy for Florida dives. We started going on dive trips in the Caribbean and Mexico. I have been diving all over the Caribbean now: Cozumel, Bonaire, Bahamas (at least 3 trips), Cayman Islands, Belize, Honduras, Grenada, Bimini and more. It is hard to remember all the islands I have gone diving in since that was over 20 years ago. I did 2 liveaboard trips in the Bahamas while living in Miami. I have done drift diving, wall diving, several blue holes, night diving, shore diving, wreck diving and swim throughs. Now I only do easy diving off boats. LOL

Then I moved back to California and stopped diving. However, when I went on vacations, I would do 2-4 dives per vacation over the years since moving back here. Since 2006, I have been diving in the Big Island, Turkey, Tahiti, Australia, and Pacific side of Costa Rica (2 trips so far). 

I also went back to Cozumel a few years ago and did 4 dives on 2 separate days. I repeated a couple dives in Florida. My sadness is that the reefs are dying and beat up, and there are fewer fish than in the past. 

In Cozumel when I was diving there in the 90s, there were giant groupers that appear to be gone now and you did not need to go deep on the walls to see colorful reefs. When I went back a few years ago, we only saw grass on the shallow dive and we had to go down 50’ to see reefs that I would consider to be nice but nothing like 20 years ago. The divers I met did not believe me when I told them the comparisons to the 90s bc they were young and started diving more recently. It is possible that where they took me was just not the best reefs and maybe Cozumel is still amazing elsewhere.

In the Bahamas, I purposely went on shark dives where they fed them chum to attract them. I would not do that anymore bc I have since learned it is environmentally unsound. Even when we weren’t doing the shark dives, I was diving with many sharks in the Bahamas because they were so plentiful. On the liveaboard trip in the Southern Bahamas, we saw a tiger shark at about 50 feet when we were diving on a wall with a small group. I stayed as near to the wall as possible thinking a shark would not get me there. One of the men in the group chased the tiger shark to get photos. Crazy!

In Tahiti, I went diving a few times. One time was off Moorea and we saw at least 50 sharks on one of the dives. In Tahiti, there are so many harmless sharks that they think of them as sardines. LOL We are going to Fiji next year and I look forward to some dives there. I’ve heard the reefs are still good there.

You asked about equipment. I bought all of my equipment fairly quickly after getting certified in the 90s. I used that equipment for at least 10 years, probably more. I packed it and took it everywhere. I loved having my own equipment and dive computer because it made me feel more secure. Eventually, I did not dive enough and I was servicing the equipment periodically but not enough to feel confident it was good enough anymore. So I got rid of it. On the dive trips after 2006, I started to use rental equipment. 

Amazingly, when I dive now, the skills all come back to me even when I have not dived in a year or two. I still know my buoyancy and breathing and do not use a lot of air. I have not been Nitrox certified as I think that is more common now than when I used to dive in the 90s. When I was diving in Costa Rica in 2019, they made me do a quick refresher course because I said I had not been diving in a couple of years. I aced it with no problems. By now, I am guessing I must be up to close to 300 dives. When I got to 225 dives while living in Miami, I stopped logging. No one asks for my log because I show them my advanced certification card. I do not even have my log anymore since I only logged in the 90s when I used to dive a lot.

Before I met my dive buddy, I went on local FL dives and a couple dive trips by myself and it was fine. Often, there were other divers who went alone too. Now, I dive alone again. My dive buddy lives in FL and I do not go on trips with her anymore. My husband got certified but he could not learn to breathe properly in order to control his buoyancy and he said his ears hurt. So he only went diving with me once. He kept going to the surface and he decided he did not like diving.

This is a long story but I wanted to share a little of my history. Diving is amazing and one of my favorite activities. Even if I do not see much on a dive, I love breathing the air because it slows down my breathing since I want to conserve air and that way of breathing totally relaxes me. I also enjoy the process of breathing in and out and playing around with my buoyancy.

You are going to love diving. In the beginning, it is natural to be nervous. Realistically, it will take many dives until you feel comfortable. 

Please share stories about all your diving adventures. I will live through you vicariously!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 2, 2022)

@TravelTime I wish I lived closer to where you can dive and see something.  TX coast is not the place.  I am not a big lake diver, again miss the tropical fish,  I would do more dives if I lived in FL.  

However I totally agree about Cozumel, it was so beautiful in the 1990s when I wenting diving there regularly.  Last time I went was in 2016 and it was a sad state of affairs.  I do try to go to more remote places to dive, as the diving is ususally better in these less travelled locations.


----------



## TravelTime (May 2, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> @TravelTime I wish I lived closer to where you can dive and see something.  TX coast is not the place.  I am not a big lake diver, again miss the tropical fish,  I would do more dives if I lived in FL.
> 
> However I totally agree about Cozumel, it was so beautiful in the 1990s when I wenting diving there regularly.  Last time I went was in 2016 and it was a sad state of affairs.  I do try to go to more remote places to dive, as the diving is ususally better in these less travelled locations.



So I am not the only one who has seen the changes from the 90s until now. I am so sad about it. I have not seen any beautiful reefs anywhere like I saw in the 90s. It is sad how things have changed in just 20 years. I was hoping I was wrong about the decline of the reefs and fish in Cozumel.


----------



## GregT (May 2, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I just completed confined pool dives toward my PADI OW dive certification. I’m hearing I should buy my own regulator and dive computer for when I travel. I think I’ve researched enough and have narrowed down my choices. I’m looking at the Aqualung Core (Closeout sale) and the Aqualung i450T Dive Computer. I’d love to hear from some Divers around here. Also, I’m also sort of nervous and having a lot to “Why the Heck am I doing this” moments. Any thoughts on the regulator and computer I mentioned? Any recommendations on how I can be less nervous?


Chris, congratulations that is fantastic!   You will love diving, it's a great excursion when on a tropical vacation.  I've been diving since 1991 and Jack was certified in 2018.   He's done about 36 dives and it's important to me that he be very very comfortable as a diver.

We don't have our own equipment, only our own masks.  The equipment can be variable from the dive shops -- the Hawaii dive shops have had very good equipment, St. Thomas equipment was good, Aruba was a little suspect.   If I was doing mostly Caribbean diving, I would buy my own equipment. 

I'm recruiting scuba divers in my family and now five more have gotten certified under the Tibbitts program, so we have seven certified divers right now.  Shooting for a dozen!   

Enjoy your diving and good luck in the Bahamas!  I wish I could join you and be the dive partner!

Best,

Greg


----------



## CPNY (May 2, 2022)

GregT said:


> Chris, congratulations that is fantastic!   You will love diving, it's a great excursion when on a tropical vacation.  I've been diving since 1991 and Jack was certified in 2018.   He's done about 36 dives and it's important to me that he be very very comfortable as a diver.
> 
> We don't have our own equipment, only our own masks.  The equipment can be variable from the dive shops -- the Hawaii dive shops have had very good equipment, St. Thomas equipment was good, Aruba was a little suspect.   If I was doing mostly Caribbean diving, I would buy my own equipment.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight, as always it’s so appreciated. I’m a bit nervous, but I feel better having bought my own equipment today. I got an aqualung core reg and an i470tc dive watch. I probably should have gotten the i450 since it was less money and has the digital compass. I don’t want to rely on rental equipment which I’m sure is perfectly fine, I just want to eliminate anything else I need to worry about. 

I plan on doing nearly all of my dives in the Caribbean. Although my first four OW Cert dives will be in French Polynesia while on the tradewinds cruise next week. I’m super nervous/excited/nervous haha. Any words of encouragement for a claustrophobic going into the realm of monsters. For the record, I really really really want to fall in love with diving.

Edit* I returned the equipment and I’m going to buy when I know I really enjoy diving.


----------



## Joe T (May 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Thank you for your insight, as always it’s so appreciated. I’m a bit nervous, but I feel better having bought my own equipment today. I got an aqualung core reg and an i470tc dive watch. I probably should have gotten the i450 since it was less money and has the digital compass. I don’t want to rely on rental equipment which I’m sure is perfectly fine, I just want to eliminate anything else I need to worry about.
> 
> I plan on doing nearly all of my dives in the Caribbean. Although my first four OW Cert dives will be in French Polynesia while on the tradewinds cruise next week. I’m super nervous/excited/nervous haha. Any words of encouragement for a claustrophobic going into the realm of monsters. For the record, I really really really want to fall in love with diving.
> 
> Edit* I returned the equipment and I’m going to buy when I know I really enjoy diving.



Hi, I saw this post when coming on the board to see if there were any timeshares for rent in Bonaire. I think it is good you returned the gear. I was in a similar situation as I got certified last year. I did purchase some used gear from the dive operation as they were closing operations. I purchased a BCD, regulator system, fins and a shorty wetsuit. I negotiated a free mesh bag. I got a great deal but ended up never using the BCD or fins. Why? I took my advanced class in at home in cold water. The dive shop taught using backplate/wing. Once you dive with a backplate and wing you will never want to dive in a vest again. Your equipment needs will change as you progress in diving. Another example, I had purchased a Suunto dive computer. Luckily I was able to return and purchase a Shearwater Peregrine as it is far superior for about the same price. So just dive and work on buoyancy control for now and then decide on purchasing. One more thing, with regards to regulators try to stick to a brand that is easy to get serviced. I have all Scubapro regulators because there are qualified service techs any place in the world. Good luck on your dives!


----------



## CPNY (May 4, 2022)

Joe T said:


> Hi, I saw this post when coming on the board to see if there were any timeshares for rent in Bonaire. I think it is good you returned the gear. I was in a similar situation as I got certified last year. I did purchase some used gear from the dive operation as they were closing operations. I purchased a BCD, regulator system, fins and a shorty wetsuit. I negotiated a free mesh bag. I got a great deal but ended up never using the BCD or fins. Why? I took my advanced class in at home in cold water. The dive shop taught using backplate/wing. Once you dive with a backplate and wing you will never want to dive in a vest again. Your equipment needs will change as you progress in diving. Another example, I had purchased a Suunto dive computer. Luckily I was able to return and purchase a Shearwater Peregrine as it is far superior for about the same price. So just dive and work on buoyancy control for now and then decide on purchasing. One more thing, with regards to regulators try to stick to a brand that is easy to get serviced. I have all Scubapro regulators because there are qualified service techs any place in the world. Good luck on your dives!


Awesome, thank you for this. Although I had to buy fins for the pool dives so I’ll prob keep those and bring them with me since they are travel sized.


----------



## JeffC (May 5, 2022)

I've been a certified diver since 1993. When I first got certified we went on Caribbean cruises every winter.  I dove Cozumel, Caymans, Antigua and the US Virgin Islands. I also dove locally back then, mostly off Orient and Montauk Pts. I bought my own equipment because I used it enough to make sense. I went on to dive in Aruba, Curacao, Maui and the Philippines. By the late nineties my dive buddy at home stopped diving and lugging my gear around on vacation just didn't appeal to me. Fast forward to 2010 and on the plane back from Kona DS tells me he wants to take up diving. I signed him up for the courses at a local dive shop. By now all my old equipment was pretty much shot, having not been used or serviced for 10 years. After my son was certified we went to Tenerife for his first dives. He really got into it. I ended up buying new gear for both of us. We dove annually in Hawaii, Kona or Poipu. He ended up working at a local dive shop while in college. He's a certified dive instructor. He's certified in dry suits, ice diving and technical (mixed gases) diving. He joined the Navy after college, between that and covid I haven't dove since 2019. 
I'd recommend having at minimum your own mask and fins. If you think you'll use them enough get your own reg, bcd and computer. I have scuba pro equipment and an oceanic computer(which I wouldn't recommend). Buy from a local dive shop that you're comfortable with, they'll be who you're going to for service and advice.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 5, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Awesome, thank you for this. Although I had to buy fins for the pool dives so I’ll prob keep those and bring them with me since they are travel sized.


I would second the recommendation on getting a mask you like, that fits you.  Comparatively speaking it's a small investment.  Also, I still like having my own dive computer.  I can record all my dive statistics in my log well after the dive has completed.


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> I would second the recommendation on getting a mask you like, that fits you.  Comparatively speaking it's a small investment.  Also, I still like having my own dive computer.  I can record all my dive statistics in my log well after the dive has completed.


I’ll get the computer as soon as I dive again after certification lol. I have a mask, snorkel, and fins.


----------



## JeffC (May 5, 2022)

I'd wait on Nitrox certification until you're more experienced. Diving is very much a learn from experience activity. Adding a more advanced skill, like Nitrox, should be done once you've mastered the more basic skills. I'm Nitrox certified, but I didn't do it until 2017. If you do buy a reg, bcd and computer package be sure to get analog gauges as a backup. I'd also recommend a separate wrist or console compass. Redundancy is your friend.


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

JeffC said:


> I'd wait on Nitrox certification until you're more experienced. Diving is very much a learn from experience activity. Adding a more advanced skill, like Nitrox, should be done once you've mastered the more basic skills. I'm Nitrox certified, but I didn't do it until 2017. If you do buy a reg, bcd and computer package be sure to get analog gauges as a backup. I'd also recommend a separate wrist or console compass. Redundancy is your friend.


Nitrox certification isn’t even in my mind. Just starting out is nerve wracking enough lol. I would def get analog gauges in addition to a dive computer. I’d also prefer a wrist compass as well. Thank you for your advice! It’s nice to hear from experts


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> @CPNY I want to share some of my experiences as a diver. You are going to love life as a diver.
> 
> I was living on Manhattan for grad school and they offered a dive class in the pool. To get certified, they took us to Montauk, NY at the far end of the Hamptoms. It was beginning of September and I wore a full wetsuit and did not feel cold. Of course, there was nothing to see there. In 1990, I moved to California but I have never been diving in California because I would not dive anywhere cold again. I did not dive again until I went on a trip to Maui in approximately 1994 and did a couple of dives.
> 
> ...


This is just fantastic. You have an incredible dive resume. I’d love some tips on maintaining buoyancy. It took me a bit in the pool to stabilize. I also need to go easy on the breathing, I can see myself consuming a lot of air


----------



## TravelTime (May 5, 2022)

CPNY said:


> This is just fantastic. You have an incredible dive resume. I’d love some tips on maintaining buoyancy. It took me a bit in the pool to stabilize. I also need to go easy on the breathing, I can see myself consuming a lot of air



I have a few “tricks” I learned many years ago. 

To save air, you do two things, First, you breathe in slowly until your lungs full up. Then you release it half as slowly and beyond where you think it is possible. So if it takes me 8 counts to breathe in, then I take 16 counts to let it out. Toward the last few counts, it will feel like you have no air left to let out but you will. Eventually, this style of breathing under water will become so relaxing that it will become automatic and this is how you will want to breathe. It starts to feel like meditation or yogic breathing. I think this skill comes later as you dive more and start to feel more confidant and in control of your body. So I think learning buoyancy as soon as possible is the first step.

To practice buoyancy, you go to the sandy bottom at a depth where you can no longer feel the waves at the surface pulling you around. First, you make sure you are in neutral buoyancy with just enough air in your regulator or preferably no air if you are weighted properly. If you feel yourself drifting up, then you know you have some extra air in your BC and you can release more air or you might need a little more weight. 

New scuba divers usually need extra weight because they don’t yet know how to breathe and they tend to drift up, especially when they get anxious. Personally, I think it is okay to have a little extra weight in the beginning over drifting up uncontrollably. A dive master may tell you not to use too much extra weight but I did use extra weight when I started.

Next, you get into a position with your knees on the sand. When you are comfortable on your knees and you are not moving around or struggling too much to stay in position, you can start to practice using your breath to control your buoyancy. First, you breathe out slowly and your breath will bend your upper body toward the sand. Then you breathe back in slowly and your breath will bring you back to your original position. You just play with this way of breathing and it will start to give you a sense of control over your body.

Maybe someone else has some tips to add. @Sandy VDH anything to add or suggest?


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I have a few “tricks” I learned many years ago.
> 
> New scuba divers usually need extra weight because they don’t yet know how to breathe and they tend to drift up, especially when they get anxious. Personally, I think it is okay to have a little extra weight in the beginning over drifting up uncontrollably. A dive master may tell you not to use too much extra weight but I did use extra weight when I started.



This was happening to me in the pool, I may have breathing a bit too heavily and I was drifting up. I needed to add more weight. When I do my certification dives in Bora Bora, I’ll let the DM know all of this. I will have to be a bit upfront about my nerves although I’m sure they will see it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 5, 2022)

My best advice as @TravelTime has alluded to is your breathing, but an aspect that I soundly agree is TO RELAX.  I find diving a mentally and physically relaxing event.  Sure I am swimming and that causes some level of exercise.  Certainly gearing up and getting in and out of the water is a lot of effort.  But the dive to me is very relaxing.  Being weightless and only really hearing your breathing allows to me to do that.

I often argue with Dive Master who think that everyone is overweighted.  In my recent dives last month, I told him what weight I wanted, he said you don't need that.  I said I did.  He said try, I said ok, but bring extra weight in your BCD because while I don't need it during the dive, I need that weight in order to maintain my safety stop.  As the dive progresses and use up air, your tank becomes positively bouyant.  I was fine the whole dive, but even after dumping every possible bit of air in the BCD, I couldn't keep my 15 safety stop.  He handed me the weight and I stopped my upward trend immediately.  He came up and said I'm sorry you are right, you needed the weight you asked for.  Thank you, I am glad he acknowledge that.   But as an experienced diver, I know that.  However if you are new and needing advice then it is hard when you get advice that makes your struggle with aspects of your dive.  Don't be afraid to ask that the Dive master has additional weights should you need them.  In my opinion it is easier to deal with being overweighted than underweighted.  Underweighted you can't do anything about except find a rock to hold on to, or get weight from the divemaster.  Overweighted you can add some air to your BCD.

Don't get frustrated, it is all a learning curve, and your are trying to learn and understand very subtle changes in what you do and how it effects your bouyancy.  Don't pump large amounts of air into your BCD during the dive, I do tiny little spurts to adjust my bouyancy. The only time a put large amounts of air in BCD is just before you enter the water, and just as you get back to the surface after the dive, while you are waiting to get back into the dive boat.   I see people adding too much and then letting some out, over and over.  Well that all uses up air.  I get my bouyancy at depth established pretty quickly,  Likely the only thing I do from that point on is let out little bits of air as the dive continues and I rise in the water column.  People forget to let off some of the air as the dive progresses, as you use up air the tank becomes more bouyant, also has you rise that air in the BCD expands causing you to be more bouyant as well, that causes you to start rising and not be in control of your bouyancy.

Get a mask that fits well and does not leak.  Constantly clearing your mask again you are using up more air.  The strap is NOT there to tighten the mask to make it NOT leak,  the strap it just to keep it from getting knocked off your head.  A well fitted mask for your face is key.  Often the strap too tight is part of the problem, but more than often than not, it is not having a mask that fits your face, and/or getting hair in the seal that causes a wicking of water.

Also I see a lot of people who do not understand how fins work at propelling you.  I see a lot of people thinking they are swimming and use their hands to propel them.   I only use my hand sparingly.  I also have an efficent kick that makes use of the power of the fin.  I see people looking like they are riding a bike, that does not work at propelling you.  Learn how to best use your fins, and NOT your hands to propel you.

Relax, learn, pay attention to what you are doing (or not doing).  Eventually it comes a skill that you do automatically, it just requires practice.  I am very good at air consumption now.  I was an air hog when I first started.  So don't think it can't be learned.  Watch what the dive master does, or others who have good bouyancy control.


----------



## TravelTime (May 5, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> My best advice as @TravelTime has alluded to is your breathing, but an aspect that I soundly agree is TO RELAX.  I find diving a mentally and physically relaxing event.  Sure I am swimming and that causes some level of exercise.  Certainly gearing up and getting in and out of the water is a lot of effort.  But the dive to me is very relaxing.  Being weightless and only really hearing your breathing allows to me to do that.
> 
> I often argue with Dive Master who think that everyone is overweighted.  In my recent dives last month, I told him what weight I wanted, he said you don't need that.  I said I did.  He said try, I said ok, but bring extra weight in your BCD because while I don't need it during the dive, I need that weight in order to maintain my safety stop.  As the dive progresses and use up air, your tank becomes positively bouyant.  I was fine the whole dive, but even after dumping every possible bit of air in the BCD, I couldn't keep my 15 safety stop.  He handed me the weight and I stopped my upward trend immediately.  He came up and said I'm sorry you are right, you needed the weight you asked for.  Thank you, I am glad he acknowledge that.   But as an experienced diver, I know that.  However if you are new and needing advice then it is hard when you get advice that makes your struggle with aspects of your dive.  Don't be afraid to ask that the Dive master has additional weights should you need them.  In my opinion it is easier to deal with being overweighted than underweighted.  Underweighted you can't do anything about except find a rock to hold on to, or get weight from the divemaster.  Overweighted you can add some air to your BCD.
> 
> ...



@CPNY I totally agree with @Sandy VDH Over time, I learned all of the above. I know we have given you a lot of advice. This must feel overwhelming right now. Just like anything else, think of scuba diving as baby steps. If you dive enough, this stuff will become natural.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 5, 2022)

I have a PADI Rescue Diver card. The only reason I didn't go up to Divemaster is then I would have to carry insurance. I lived in the Florida Keys and now I live in Hawaii. I dive a fair bit.

I recommend not buying your own gear until you're sure that it's going to cost less in the long run (including maintenance) than just renting gear as you need it. The problem with owning gear is that unless you live near the dive site (as I do), you're going to want to pack it to go on vacation. So now the airline has several thousand dollars worth of your life-support equipment, doing the gorilla-test with your bags.

I don't go to many dive destinations on vacation. My wife doesn't dive (and doesn't want to learn). And I get plenty of bubble time at home. If I was heading back to Egypt (where I learned to dive), I would definitely do a few trips. The Red Sea is amazing. But I wouldn't pack my gear -- because I don't trust EgyptAir with it. And I don't want to lug it around the entire country.

If you DO decide to buy your own gear -- DON'T BUY THE FIRST THING YOU SEE AT THE DIVE STORE. No. 100% no. Don't make this rookie mistake. Go on lots of dives and use lots of different BCs, regulators and computers. There is no substitute for trying lots of different pieces out and then deciding on what you like. 

If you ask people what gear to buy, they're going to tell you whatever it is they already own. That's validation -- not advice. Find what you like and then buy it. Buy it online, or from one of the discounters in Florida. You'll still have a fine relationship with your dive store for maintenance and incidentals -- no worries there.


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

@TravelTime @Sandy VDH I book marked your posts and I will be reading and re reading. Such great advice. Thank you so much.


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I have a PADI Rescue Diver card. The only reason I didn't go up to Divemaster is then I would have to carry insurance. I lived in the Florida Keys and now I live in Hawaii. I dive a fair bit.
> 
> I recommend not buying your own gear until you're sure that it's going to cost less in the long run (including maintenance) than just renting gear as you need it. The problem with owning gear is that unless you live near the dive site (as I do), you're going to want to pack it to go on vacation. So now the airline has several thousand dollars worth of your life-support equipment, doing the gorilla-test with your bags.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Great advice


----------



## TravelTime (May 5, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I have a PADI Rescue Diver card. The only reason I didn't go up to Divemaster is then I would have to carry insurance. I lived in the Florida Keys and now I live in Hawaii. I dive a fair bit.
> 
> I recommend not buying your own gear until you're sure that it's going to cost less in the long run (including maintenance) than just renting gear as you need it. The problem with owning gear is that unless you live near the dive site (as I do), you're going to want to pack it to go on vacation. So now the airline has several thousand dollars worth of your life-support equipment, doing the gorilla-test with your bags.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. I did not buy my own gear until about 25 dives and then I researched what I wanted instead of getting opinions. However, in the 90s, we did not have social media so getting many options was not truly an option like it is now. I did not ever check my regulator. I think that is the main safety equipment to be careful with.


----------



## CPNY (May 5, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I totally agree with you. I did not buy my own gear until about 25 dives and then I researched what I wanted instead of getting opinions. However, in the 90s, we did not have social media so getting many options was not truly an option like it is now. I did not ever check my regulator. I think that is the main safety equipment to be careful with.


I was just getting a massage and I was practicing my breathing. Problem was my LMT was going hard on my arm which is in spasm haha. breathing through the pain lol


----------



## JeffC (May 6, 2022)

@CPNY, you've gotten a lot of good advice from several experienced divers here. 2 things I'd add as a "vacation" diver. First, I'd always do an orientation dive on arrival. Ideally this would be a 1 on 1 with one of the dive masters. We'd go over basic skills and then do our dive. One of the best dives I ever had was in the Philippines, the dive was in a cove at the resort. After a skills review on a platform in about 12 feet of water we went to 2 Japanese wrecks from WW2. Those 2 dives were better than any of the other dives I did that week. Second, join DAN or Divers Alert Network. In 30 years of diving I've never needed any emergency medical care but having that covered is a must.


----------



## CPNY (May 6, 2022)

JeffC said:


> @CPNY, you've gotten a lot of good advice from several experienced divers here. 2 things I'd add as a "vacation" diver. First, I'd always do an orientation dive on arrival. Ideally this would be a 1 on 1 with one of the dive masters. We'd go over basic skills and then do our dive. One of the best dives I ever had was in the Philippines, the dive was in a cove at the resort. After a skills review on a platform in about 12 feet of water we went to 2 Japanese wrecks from WW2. Those 2 dives were better than any of the other dives I did that week. Second, join DAN or Divers Alert Network. In 30 years of diving I've never needed any emergency medical care but having that covered is a must.


Thank you! I plan on spending a bit extra and diving with a DM in my early dives.


----------



## easyrider (May 6, 2022)

I loved drift diving near Cozumel. I think that is my favorite place. Warm water and drift diving kind of feels like flying.

I really liked my Aqualung BCD , Titan regulators and 2 gauge console. I like the compass booted to the gauge. I went every thng Aqualung. I certified in a shorty wetsuit and learned why everyone wore full suits by getting too close to fire coral. After that I wore a full 1 mm suit with boots , gloves and head sock. I use the shorty for snorkeling. 

Bill


----------



## cubigbird (May 7, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Thank you! I plan on spending a bit extra and diving with a DM in my early dives.



I’m a PADI professional.   You have received some good advice here.  One thing I would add is that the dive operator you book through should include a DM or instructor in your group for non-training recreational dives.  It shouldn’t be extra.  Usually the DM or instructor will lead your dives.  Even as a dive professional myself, I find there is a lot of value in another dive professional knowing the local site, environment and dive conditions.  

One other piece of advice I have is to carry on your mask, fins and snorkel.  Do not check them.  They can, and should fit in a carry on that goes in the aircraft overhead bin.  If your luggage gets lost or delayed, you are all of a sudden without your comfortable gear.  I have  prescription dive lenses in my mask and I wouldn’t be able to dive without it.  I don’t know your situation, but don’t dive with contacts.  I have seen way too many students have to focus on keeping them in that their attention to the dive suffers and it can become a safety issue.  If you need contacts to see, consider investing in prescription lenses.  

Finally, I also agree with others on further continuing education.  They have their place, but don’t over think it, just go diving and log dives.  It’s not about how thick your cert card stack gets.  You get better at diving by experience.  The more you dive, the better you will get at air consumption because your comfort level will increase and you will relax.  

Enjoy your learning.  Scuba is an amazing experience.


----------



## Brerrabbit (May 7, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I’m thinking a better than rental regulator that’s my own will give me more peace of mind. Plus the whole idea of breathing easier from a better reg than a rental is comforting. I’ve seen the lower end dive computers are around 199-250. I found a discontinued model for 399 which has a digital compass and the ability to connect to a transmitter. If in the future I find myself diving a bit, having my own reg with a transmitter is a nice option.
> 
> Can I ask, what do I do if I’m solo? Can I pay for a dive master to go with me? I’m going to:the Bahamas in July and my friends don’t dive so I’m going to be going solo. How does that work? I’m not sure I want to be trusting people I don’t know.



I would talk to a local dive shop where you're going and see if they have any trips going out that you can get on.  You could pay a dive master to go with you, if the expense of it is acceptable to you and you can find one who will do it.  I'm sure that for the right amount of money that can be done.


----------



## Check (May 8, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I just completed confined pool dives toward my PADI OW dive certification. I’m hearing I should buy my own regulator and dive computer for when I travel. I think I’ve researched enough and have narrowed down my choices. I’m looking at the Aqualung Core (Closeout sale) and the Aqualung i450T Dive Computer. I’d love to hear from some Divers around here. Also, I’m also sort of nervous and having a lot to “Why the Heck am I doing this” moments. Any thoughts on the regulator and computer I mentioned? Any recommendations on how I can be less nervous?



Chris, to be perfectly honest, you should not be diving if you are claustrophobic.  Check it out.


----------



## CPNY (May 8, 2022)

Check said:


> Chris, to be perfectly honest, you should not be diving if you are claustrophobic.  Check it out.


Well I have to try it. If I don’t like it, I’ll go back to snorkeling.


----------



## CPNY (May 8, 2022)

cubigbird said:


> I’m a PADI professional.   You have received some good advice here.  One thing I would add is that the dive operator you book through should include a DM or instructor in your group for non-training recreational dives.  It shouldn’t be extra.  Usually the DM or instructor will lead your dives.  Even as a dive professional myself, I find there is a lot of value in another dive professional knowing the local site, environment and dive conditions.
> 
> One other piece of advice I have is to carry on your mask, fins and snorkel.  Do not check them.  They can, and should fit in a carry on that goes in the aircraft overhead bin.  If your luggage gets lost or delayed, you are all of a sudden without your comfortable gear.  I have  prescription dive lenses in my mask and I wouldn’t be able to dive without it.  I don’t know your situation, but don’t dive with contacts.  I have seen way too many students have to focus on keeping them in that their attention to the dive suffers and it can become a safety issue.  If you need contacts to see, consider investing in prescription lenses.
> 
> ...


I def plan on carrying my mask and snorkel on. I have fins that fit in the carry on as well but I’m contemplating leaving them home and going with rental fins for now. It’s not as if I’ve used these fins enough to know if I like them or I’m even comfortable with them. I picked up scubapro Go sport fins, based on reviews and size. I may keep them for snorkeling off the beach when I’m away.

do you think I need to bring the fins for the cert dives in Bora Bora or just go with the dive companies fins


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 8, 2022)

I have been certified NAUI Open Water Diver since the mid-1980s. Dive computers weren't invented yet. It would have been nice to log our dives. We only own our masks, gloves, booties and fins. I am glad we never bought equipment because you must maintain it.  After 40 years everything would be obsolete by now. Also don't want to check on planes.

We dove in Channel Islands,  Hawaii,  Tahiti (Bora Bora and Moorea), Caribbean, but was certified on Northern California coast (Monterey and Mendocino). We were told by our Dive instructor that if you can dive the Northern California coast, you can dive anywhere. (waves, cold water, low visibility, kelp, currents). I agree.

There is nothing like diving in a Monterey, California Kelp forest.  I am glad to have done it before global warming destroys.  We are in our early 60s so now just snorkel in tropical locations. The water is clear and the fish are more colorful at low depths.

With NAUI training, they would surprise you and rip off your mask, Make you buddy breath in the pool. We had several open water dives with instructor before certification. I am so glad I had that training because diving teaches you not to panic. I have had to use all of these skills while diving. Good life skills too.

Enjoy your dives.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 8, 2022)

Monterey Calif. kelp forest. Of course you can also experience this at the Monterey Bay Aquarium without getting wet or slammed by the surf.





Here are the differences between NAUI Open Water vs. PADI training.  Historically NAUI was a lot more rigorous.  May be different today.









						NAUI vs. PADI: What New Divers Should Know About Training Agencies
					

To become a certified diver, the first step is completing diving training with a recognized SCUBA diving training agency. Which, NAUI vs PADI, is better?




					www.diversinstitute.edu


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 8, 2022)

CPNY said:


> do you think I need to bring the fins for the cert dives in Bora Bora or just go with the dive companies fins



Unless you have odd sized feet, or plan your own snorkeling off the beach while there, we usually use the boat flippers because less weight to carry.  Masks are finicky to fit, (and I prefer not to use one that someone else has used - especially during Covid), so we always bring our own.


----------



## CPNY (May 8, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Unless you have odd sized feet, or plan your own snorkeling off the beach while there, we usually use the boat flippers because less weight to carry.  Masks are finicky to fit, (and I prefer not to use one that someone else has used - especially during Covid), so we always bring our own.


I’ll prob leave the fins at home and use the fins on the boat for snorkeling and fins from the dive company. I’m a size 11-12 depending so I’m sure they will have fins that accommodate. I won’t return the fins since they can come with me to the Bahamas or other tropical trips. I can easily check the fins along with my other beach gear. But I’ll leave them home for this trip since I’m carrying on for two weeks! Whew that gives me so much more room to pack lol


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 8, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Unless you have odd sized feet, or plan your own snorkeling off the beach while there, we usually use the boat flippers because less weight to carry.  Masks are finicky to fit, (and I prefer not to use one that someone else has used - especially during Covid), so we always bring our own.



I wear a woman's size 12 narrow.  I bring my own fins.


----------



## cubigbird (May 8, 2022)

CPNY said:


> do you think I need to bring the fins for the cert dives in Bora Bora or just go with the dive companies fins



@CPNY I recommend any student diver travel with their own gear that fits them comfortably.  I’ve seen too many times students have tunnel vision and focus on the problem of the piece of gear that doesn’t fit or a mask that doesn’t fit right and constantly leaks.  If you have comfortable gear, travel with it.  You will enjoy your dives more.  I personally own wetsuit boots with soles and open healed fins that I can just detach and hand to the boat hand.  It’s much easier to exit and re-enter the boat and not slip with bare feet and walk with wetsuit boots.  Rental gear is a hit/miss.  Some gear may fit, some may not.


----------



## CPNY (May 8, 2022)

cubigbird said:


> @CPNY I recommend any student diver travel with their own gear that fits them comfortably.  I’ve seen too many times students have tunnel vision and focus on the problem of the piece of gear that doesn’t fit or a mask that doesn’t fit right and constantly leaks.  If you have comfortable gear, travel with it.  You will enjoy your dives more.  I personally own wetsuit boots with soles and open healed fins that I can just detach and hand to the boat hand.  It’s much easier to exit and re-enter the boat and not slip with bare feet and walk with wetsuit boots.  Rental gear is a hit/miss.  Some gear may fit, some may not.


Bringing my fins means I have to leave a ton of necessary items out of the bag. I’ll bring my mask, snorkel, and wetsuit only for this trip. When I go on other trips I’ll be able to check luggage and I can bring fins then


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Bringing my fins means *I have to leave a ton of necessary items out of the bag*. I’ll bring my mask, snorkel, and wetsuit only for this trip. When I go on other trips I’ll be able to check luggage and I can bring fins then


I am sure you can leave the Nespresso machine at home


----------



## CPNY (May 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I am sure you can leave the Nespresso machine at home


Haha yes but the places I’m staying have them, so I just need to pack the pods. Haha


----------



## schoolmarm (May 8, 2022)

WE HAVE DIVERS!!!!   I'm so excited to see this new thread. I just got my SSI Open Water Diver certification in Playa del Carmen in March. I did  the pool study and exams locally, and did the 4 open water certification dives and 6 more in Mexico. We couldn't dive Cozumel because of the currents and red flags. Playa was chosen by my colleague (who usually dives Cozumel) to dive with the sharks--but they had already moved on to other waters.

We couldn't dive in Cozumel because of the choppy weather and red flags in the harbor. So instead of 2 dives we planned in the cenotes, we did 6! It was the most awesome thing! It surpassed snorkeling at the Great Barrier Reef in 2010. I can't wait to go back (Dives by Leo is super!) and explore more cenotes.

I'm probably going to be diving alone and am re-assured by the messages saying that you get paired on the boat or you go with the divemaster. I have Aqualung gear (everything but the tank and wetsuit). I am a FIRM carry-on only traveler who gave up wheeled luggage over a decade ago. However, my mesh back-pack with my fins and BCD were in a lightweight wheeled checked bag. My dive computer, mask and octopus/regulator were in my carry-on. I always tell TSA that I have my knitting--and now SCUBA gear in my carry-on and it usually doesn't need secondary screening. I can't remember if my booties were in the carry-on or the checked bag. I got advice that your life-support needs to go with you. I think if I pack better, I could probably get it all in a carryon.

But right now I am looking for diving in Florida, as I will have to wait to get my passport renewed and don't want to risk it not getting processed in time for islands or Mexico. I don't want to wear a wetsuit if at all possible. I live up north and have an outdoor pool without a heater and I am used to cool water. I was fine in Mexico as I didn't go deeper than 65 feet. I really want to use RCI or Wyndham timeshares for my diving. I need to use some points/weeks in July or August. Loved the previous post concerning Florida--looking for a dive shop/dive master in Florida on the Atlantic or Gulf or Keys.

I wish that I had started diving earlier. I just turned 61, and did my Nitrox training as well because, well, I'm old and not so skinny anymore! They didn't have Nitrox in Playa. But the cenotes were not very deep and I didn't need it. My divemaster chose some cenotes that didn't go deep when I was having ear troubles. My buoyancy got much better in the cenotes and I was able to control most of it by breathing. YAY! I would like to take the advanced buoyancy course sometime. My favorite thing to do in the dive shop's pool was to go through the diamond thing at the bottom of the pool. That really helped me get control. I still need to be better at kicking with fins. So I will be snorkeling in my pool when I open it at the end of the month.

OH, advice for the new diver...get really good at clearing your mask if you have hair that gets in the way and it wicks water into the mask. One of the scariest parts of my dive certification was taking the mask off under water and putting it back on because of my hair. And also because the first time I entered the pool with a tank, my mask knocked off and I had a devil of a time getting it back on. It was scary going in backward from the dive boat, but I didn't lose my mask. Think of the tank as a pillow (LOL!) and know that you really won't go under the water much because your BCD is inflated.

The pool training is great for practice and to get comfortable with your equipment. One pool practice day when I had inhaled some water on that entry with the tank, I just coughed and coughed. After the instructor told me that you can even vomit through the regulator, I spent the rest of the day "practicing" coughing, sneezing, burping, etc. through the regulator, just so that I knew that I could sneeze underwater and be OK!


----------



## ScoopKona (May 8, 2022)

schoolmarm said:


> just so that I knew that I could sneeze underwater and be OK!



You can even vomit through the regulator. It's not fun. Beats drowning, though.


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I’ll prob leave the fins at home and use the fins on the boat for snorkeling and fins from the dive company. I’m a size 11-12 depending so I’m sure they will have fins that accommodate. I won’t return the fins since they can come with me to the Bahamas or other tropical trips. I can easily check the fins along with my other beach gear. But I’ll leave them home for this trip since I’m carrying on for two weeks! Whew that gives me so much more room to pack lol



I used a Scuba Gear Bag and took everything including 14 pounds of lead. I usually took the lead in my carry on because I can explain it in person. I like my own fins for diving. For snorkeling it doesn't matter to me but for diving when you need a strong flutter kick having fins you know helps especially going against currents, imo. 

Bill


----------



## CPNY (May 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I used a Scuba Gear Bag and took everything including 14 pounds of lead. I usually took the lead in my carry on because I can explain it in person. I like my own fins for diving. For snorkeling it doesn't matter to me but for diving when you need a strong flutter kick having fins you know helps especially going against currents, imo.
> 
> Bill


Thank you. I guess the good thing is I don’t know these fins as I used them in a pool dive once and couldn’t really move anywhere.


----------



## cubigbird (May 9, 2022)

@CPNY If you really want to have fun with this, search for the "Scuba Divers Uncensored" Facebook Group and join the discussion on split fins....


----------



## CPNY (May 25, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I have a few “tricks” I learned many years ago.
> 
> To save air, you do two things, First, you breathe in slowly until your lungs full up. Then you release it half as slowly and beyond where you think it is possible. So if it takes me 8 counts to breathe in, then I take 16 counts to let it out. Toward the last few counts, it will feel like you have no air left to let out but you will. Eventually, this style of breathing under water will become so relaxing that it will become automatic and this is how you will want to breathe. It starts to feel like meditation or yogic breathing. I think this skill comes later as you dive more and start to feel more confidant and in control of your body. So I think learning buoyancy as soon as possible is the first step.
> 
> ...


I did it! I’m officially PADI certified! I tried your technique of counting my inhale and doubling the exhale time. I still sucked through air quickly lol. I had around 18 sharks swimming around me at some point on my first dive. That was an awesome experience.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 25, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I did it! I’m officially PADI certified! I tried your technique of counting my inhale and doubling the exhale time. I still sucked through air quickly lol. I had around 18 sharks swimming around me at some point on my first dive. That was an awesome experience.



Congratulations and welcome to the bubble club.


----------



## GregT (May 29, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I did it! I’m officially PADI certified! I tried your technique of counting my inhale and doubling the exhale time. I still sucked through air quickly lol. I had around 18 sharks swimming around me at some point on my first dive. That was an awesome experience.


Congratulations Chris!!  It will change your tropical vacations!!!  

Maybe @Sandy VDH can adjust the desired TUG Tradewinds charter and make it into a TUG Divers Tradewinds charter.....I would go for either one!

Best,

Greg


----------



## cubigbird (May 29, 2022)

@CPNY Now just go diving and log dives.  You will use less air as you gain experience.  Work on your buoyancy and breath control.  The better the buoyancy, the better your air usage gets.  The more you dive the better you get.  Make sure to keep your skills current and do a ReActivate if your diving goes stale about about 6-12 months.


----------



## CPNY (May 29, 2022)

GregT said:


> Congratulations Chris!!  It will change your tropical vacations!!!
> 
> Maybe @Sandy VDH can adjust the desired TUG Tradewinds charter and make it into a TUG Divers Tradewinds charter.....I would go for either one!
> 
> ...



I’d gladly join that cruise!


cubigbird said:


> @CPNY Now just go diving and log dives.  You will use less air as you gain experience.  Work on your buoyancy and breath control.  The better the buoyancy, the better your air usage gets.  The more you dive the better you get.  Make sure to keep your skills current and do a ReActivate if your diving goes stale about about 6-12 months.


Thank you! I’ll be diving in July and then again in Feb. that’s all I have booked so far


----------



## CPNY (Jul 10, 2022)

@TravelTime I did my second dive in the bahamas last week. My gosh how much different it was from Bora Bora. I went after two days of storms in the area and the water was a bit rough. The visibility was terrible and I went down a foot and came right back up. I needed to compose myself because I was not prepared to just see nothing but green cloudy water. After 45 seconds I controlled my breathing and went down. I had two good dives. I did much better on breathing as well, I was down for nearly 40 minutes and came back up with the tank half full. I’m already looking into dive sites for Maui in Feb and looking to plan some more dive trips next year.


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2022)

CPNY said:


> @TravelTime I did my second dive in the bahamas last week. My gosh how much different it was from Bora Bora. I went after two days of storms in the area and the water was a bit rough. The visibility was terrible and I went down a foot and came right back up. I needed to compose myself because I was not prepared to just see nothing but green cloudy water. After 45 seconds I controlled my breathing and went down. I had two good dives. I did much better on breathing as well, I was down for nearly 40 minutes and came back up with the tank half full. I’m already looking into dive sites for Maui in Feb and looking to plan some more dive trips next year.


That's good work -- it's important to dive in less than ideal conditions too (so you know you can handle it).  Well done and glad it worked out.   Bahamas/Caribbean diving can be a little rough because I don't think it has near the quantity of fish that Hawaii has (or at least where I went diving) but it does have alot of wrecks which are very cool.   Glad you did this!

Best,

Greg


----------



## CPNY (Jul 12, 2022)

GregT said:


> That's good work -- it's important to dive in less than ideal conditions too (so you know you can handle it).  Well done and glad it worked out.   Bahamas/Caribbean diving can be a little rough because I don't think it has near the quantity of fish that Hawaii has (or at least where I went diving) but it does have alot of wrecks which are very cool.   Glad you did this!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg! That’s interesting and something I never thought of, diving in less than ideal conditions so I get experience and know what to expect when I find myself in those situations.

We did do two wreck dives. I hired a private instructor because I thought it would help make me feel, more comfortable. I also didn’t want to blow through all of my air and end the dive early for other more experienced divers. My private instructor went into one of the wrecks and came out of a hole in the hull. I was a bit annoyed at that since he knew it was my second dive and I was hiring him to keep an eye on me. I thought what if I was someone else and followed him into the wreck without that training. Luckily, I take diving seriously and wouldn’t put myself into any situations that would cause me or someone else any additional danger. I continued to dive above the wreck and met him on the other side.

I’m looking forward to diving in Maui. Especially since it will be whale season, I’m sure I’ll be hearing and hopefully seeing plenty of whales. I’ll be going in early Feb, will the waters be cold? I assume a full wet suit would be needed, Im guess I can’t get by with my shorty haha.


----------



## GregT (Jul 12, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Thanks Greg! That’s interesting and something I never thought of, diving in less than ideal conditions so I get experience and know what to expect when I find myself in those situations.
> 
> We did do two wreck dives. I hired a private instructor because I thought it would help make me feel, more comfortable. I also didn’t want to blow through all of my air and end the dive early for other more experienced divers. My private instructor went into one of the wrecks and came out of a hole in the hull. I was a bit annoyed at that since he knew it was my second dive and I was hiring him to keep an eye on me. I thought what if I was someone else and followed him into the wreck without that training. Luckily, I take diving seriously and wouldn’t put myself into any situations that would cause me or someone else any additional danger. I continued to dive above the wreck and met him on the other side.
> 
> I’m looking forward to diving in Maui. Especially since it will be whale season, I’m sure I’ll be hearing and hopefully seeing plenty of whales. I’ll be going in early Feb, will the waters be cold? I assume a full wet suit would be needed, Im guess I can’t get by with my shorty haha.



Wow....I would not be happy to be going through a wreck on the second dive either, but at least that's another successful experience behind you.... I've not found an appreciable difference in water temperature in Maui depending on time of year, but I always dive a full wetsuit in Hawaii anywhere.   I think you will love it and you will see a ton of whales (from the dive boat when heading out and back, very unlikely underwater).

Have fun!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawaii is a lot colder than either FP or the Caribbean.  Indeed.

Best shore dive in Hawaii is on the big island at a place called "Two Step".  Google it.  There is some parking but it is often full, but a few steps across a lava flow and you in the water.  Great location, I love this spot.


----------



## SHG (Jul 12, 2022)

I have done snorkeling at two step and loved it. Saw dolphins come in and swim around.  Never thought about diving there, will look into it next time. I have also heard they are going to crack down on access to these spots from tourist in order to preserve them.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> @TravelTime I did my second dive in the bahamas last week. My gosh how much different it was from Bora Bora. I went after two days of storms in the area and the water was a bit rough. The visibility was terrible and I went down a foot and came right back up. I needed to compose myself because I was not prepared to just see nothing but green cloudy water. After 45 seconds I controlled my breathing and went down. I had two good dives. I did much better on breathing as well, I was down for nearly 40 minutes and came back up with the tank half full. I’m already looking into dive sites for Maui in Feb and looking to plan some more dive trips next year.



Back in the good old days in the 1990s when diving was excellent in so many places, I went on many dive trips in the Bahamas. I went on a couple live aboard trips to the Southern Bahamas and to Bimini (different trips). The diving was really amazing esp in the Southern Bahamas, where visibility was 200’ everywhere we went. It was pristine and better than Grand Cayman IMHO. 

As I told you before, I have been on over 300 dives in my lifetime. I saw my one and only tiger shark in the Southern Bahamas. Sharks are plentiful in the Bahamas, more than anywhere else I have ever been diving, but tiger sharks are rare. 

When I was just in STT in June, I did 4 dives. The USVIs are not known for diving. I was actually somewhat impressed because I expected it to be worse. There was one dive site we went to that had 3 swim throughs back to back. I was impressed with the rock formations in STT. However, there were not many fish and the coral was not the best I have ever seen. I went diving with one of the best dive shops I have ever gone diving with named Red Hook Dive Center. We went snorkeing several times, including in St John, and I was not impressed at all.

I’ll be in Maui next spring. Just for fun, I am going to do a couple dives to see what it is like these days. In the past, I was not impressed with Hawaii diving. I think Hawaii snorkeling is pretty bad. 

As a diver, snorkeling does not hold a candle to diving. To me, even in the worst dive conditions, diving is still one of the most relaxing activities. Just being down under breathing air in and out slowly is a meditative experience for me.

How did you do on air? We were talking about how to conserve air before your trips.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2022)

GregT said:


> That's good work -- it's important to dive in less than ideal conditions too (so you know you can handle it).  Well done and glad it worked out.   Bahamas/Caribbean diving can be a little rough because I don't think it has near the quantity of fish that Hawaii has (or at least where I went diving) but it does have alot of wrecks which are very cool.   Glad you did this!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



In my personal experience of over 300 dives, Caribbean/Bahamas (depending on where you go and in most places) has much better diving than anywhere in Hawaii. Hawaii is not on divers’ lists of places to go diving. The Caribbean/Bahamas has amazing diving on many islands. As I mentioned in a post here, Bahamas can have some of the best diving in the world depending on where you go.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> Thanks Greg! That’s interesting and something I never thought of, diving in less than ideal conditions so I get experience and know what to expect when I find myself in those situations.
> 
> We did do two wreck dives. I hired a private instructor because I thought it would help make me feel, more comfortable. I also didn’t want to blow through all of my air and end the dive early for other more experienced divers. My private instructor went into one of the wrecks and came out of a hole in the hull. I was a bit annoyed at that since he knew it was my second dive and I was hiring him to keep an eye on me. I thought what if I was someone else and followed him into the wreck without that training. Luckily, I take diving seriously and wouldn’t put myself into any situations that would cause me or someone else any additional danger. I continued to dive above the wreck and met him on the other side.
> 
> I’m looking forward to diving in Maui. Especially since it will be whale season, I’m sure I’ll be hearing and hopefully seeing plenty of whales. I’ll be going in early Feb, will the waters be cold? I assume a full wet suit would be needed, Im guess I can’t get by with my shorty haha.



I agree that getting experience in rough diving conditions as well as low visibility conditions can make you a much better diver. My best dive training has been in pre-hurricane conditions with 10+ foot waves and trying to get in and out of the boat with a tank on!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 4, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> Back in the good old days in the 1990s when diving was excellent in so many places, I went on many dive trips in the Bahamas. I went on a couple live aboard trips to the Southern Bahamas and to Bimini (different trips). The diving was really amazing esp in the Southern Bahamas, where visibility was 200’ everywhere we went. It was pristine and better than Grand Cayman IMHO.
> 
> As I told you before, I have been on over 300 dives in my lifetime. I saw my one and only tiger shark in the Southern Bahamas. Sharks are plentiful in the Bahamas, more than anywhere else I have ever been diving, but tiger sharks are rare.
> 
> ...


I’m hoping Maui diving is better than I expect.

I did better on air consumption on this dive trip than I did in my first trip in Bora Bora. I do want to do more dive trips, I’m sad to hear STT isn’t that great for for diving. I agree diving is much better than snorkeling!


----------



## CPNY (Sep 4, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I agree that getting experience in rough diving conditions as well as low visibility conditions can make you a much better diver. My best dive training has been in pre-hurricane conditions with 10+ foot waves and trying to get in and out of the boat with a tank on!


I did get a bit sea sick on the boat. It was very rocky.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I’m hoping Maui diving is better than I expect.
> 
> I did better on air consumption on this dive trip than I did in my first trip in Bora Bora. I do want to do more dive trips, I’m sad to hear STT isn’t that great for for diving. I agree diving is much better than snorkeling!



Personally, I enjoyed STT diving better than Hawaii diving. I do recommend trying it. I highly recommend Red Hook Divers. I love large rock formations and swim throughs and we went to some dive sites in STT that have these. Some of the soft coral was good. The hard coral was not good and the fish were not plentiful like in other parts of the Caribbean. 

BTW, the diving closer to STT is known to be better than diving near STJ. However, my dive operator said the dive shop in STJ shares the same dive sites as STT. He said the STJ dive operator comes over to STT to dive. Right now, there is only one dive shop in STJ, Low Key Divers. The one on the other side of the island just went out of business. STT does have several dive operators so depending on where you are staying, there are several options.

Overall, my impression of both STT and STJ is that it has never fully recovered from the hurricane. They got hit by the hurricane in 2017, then started to rebuild. Right when things started to look up, Covid hit them. It is just a sad state of affairs on both islands compared to pre-hurricane. To me, both islands look run down compared to before. The Ritz Carlton has done an astonishing job at rebuilding but the rest of the USVIs seem like they are still very much struggling.


----------

